# créé un Hackintosh PC



## Steeven71 (21 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, je possède un ordinateur portable HP Pavillon dv7 3010sf et je voudrais installer macOS dessus est-ce que quelqu'un peux m'aider svp ? 

*Configuration :* 
Microprocesseur : Processeur Dual-Core II AMD Athlon de 2 GHz pour ordinateurs portables M300
Ram : 4go
carte graphique : Carte graphique ATI Radeon HD 4530

je précise que j'ai un Mac à disposition si besoins. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sabertooth (28 Mai 2017)

Bonjour

Tout simplement, il me semble que tout processeur non intel (donc la un AMD) n'est pas compatible


----------



## Steeven71 (28 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, Il n'y a pas un moyen de trouver comment faire ?


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2017)

Steeven71 a dit:


> Bonjour, Il n'y a pas un moyen de trouver comment faire ?


Et comment avec un processeur qui n'est pas compatible ? 

Ton modèle de PC de 2009 est périmé.


----------



## Steeven71 (28 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et comment avec un processeur qui n'est pas compatible ?
> 
> Ton modèle de PC de 2009 est périmé.


 j'ai un MacBook Pro 2016 15 pouces si ça peux aider ?


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2017)

Steeven71 a dit:


> j'ai un MacBook Pro 2016 15 pouces si ça peux aider ?


Tu ne comprends pas que ton PC portable HP est obsolète, non compatible par le processeur et qu'il date de 2009 !


----------



## Steeven71 (28 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne comprends pas que ton PC portable HP est obsolète, non compatible par le processeur et qu'il date de 2009 !



Et toi tu ne comprend pas qu'il faut mieux parler au gens ? On t'a éduquer ? On dirait pas !


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2017)

Ben si vous voulez perdre du temps, amusez vous bien. 

Et un petit complément de lecture... https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pc+portable+compatible+hackintosh ...et aussi... https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl#q=hackintosh+avec+processeur+amd ...pour faire vos recherches.


----------



## denistoulouse (28 Mai 2017)

Steeven71 a dit:


> Et toi tu ne comprend pas qu'il faut mieux parler au gens ? On t'a éduquer ? On dirait pas !



oula! faut se détendre, il te répondait gentiment. Je crois même que tu pourrais le remercier d'avoir répondu à ta question... je dis ca.. JDR 
bon WE


----------



## polyzargone (28 Mai 2017)

Steeven71 a dit:


> *Configuration :*
> Microprocesseur : Processeur Dual-Core II AMD Athlon de 2 GHz pour ordinateurs portables M300
> Ram : 4go
> carte graphique : Carte graphique ATI Radeon HD 4530





Locke a dit:


> Tu ne comprends pas que ton PC portable HP est obsolète, non compatible par le processeur et qu'il date de 2009 !



Le problème n'est ni que ce soit un AMD, ni qu'il date de 2009, ni qu'il soit obsolète.

Ça ne veut rien dire ça … On est pas obligé d'installer la dernière version de macOS et on n'est pas non plus obligé d'avoir du matériel récent pour monter un Hackintosh.

Le problème c'est surtout que c'est un portable. Et là, Intel ou AMD, même combat : c'est bien plus compliqué que sur un modèle de bureau.

Cela dit :

• http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=378406&view=findpost&p=3847691

• http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=388177

• http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/forum/318-amd-development/

• http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Patched_Kernels

Et pour ceux qui pensent que les Hackintosh, c'est "Intel only" :






​


----------



## Sabertooth (28 Mai 2017)

Ah j'ai toujours cru que de facto un hackintosh sur base AMD c'était impossible.

Sinon, sur un HP laptop, sincèrement, laisse tomber, ce sera daubé, déja j'avoue être pas mal embêté avec une VM sous Mavericks via VMWare qui freeze tout le temps erf


----------



## Steeven71 (28 Mai 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Le problème n'est ni que ce soit un AMD, ni qu'il date de 2009, ni qu'il soit obsolète.
> 
> Ça ne veut rien dire ça … On est pas obligé d'installer la dernière version de macOS et on n'est pas non plus obligé d'avoir du matériel récent pour monter un Hackintosh.
> 
> ...



Voilà merci à toi !

Tu sais comment je peux faire alors ?


----------



## polyzargone (28 Mai 2017)

Encore une fois, c'est un portable et même si *théoriquement* c'est possible, ça ne veut pas dire que ça fonctionnera correctement et je rejoins @Sabertooth sur ce coup là : sur un laptop HP, il vaut peut-être mieux laisser tomber.

Mais si tu veux tenter le coup, il faudra avant tout que tu trouves le modèle précis de ton CPU parce que ça va jouer sur tes choix quand à la version d'OS X/macOS à installer (une chose est certaine, ce ne sera pas Sierra) et récolter le maximum d'informations sur ton PC (chipset Ethernet/WIFI, audio, architecture de la carte-mère, etc.).

Ensuite, il faudra créer ta clé : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=395538 et l'adapter > trouver le bon kernel (cf. les liens que je t'ai donné plus haut).

Mais je le répète, ça ne va pas être une partie de plaisir surtout si tu n'y connaît rien en Hackintosh. Il faut se préparer à l'idée que ça ne sera tout simplement pas possible ou bien beaucoup trop compliqué.

C'est pour ça qu'il vaudrait mieux "se faire la main" sur du matos Intel et sur un modèle de bureau de préférence .

Dans tous les cas, documente toi un maximum (je te conseille ces FAQs en bas de page).


----------



## Steeven71 (28 Mai 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Encore une fois, c'est un portable et même si *théoriquement* c'est possible, ça ne veut pas dire que ça fonctionnera correctement et je rejoins @Sabertooth sur ce coup là : sur un laptop HP, il vaut peut-être mieux laisser tomber.
> 
> Mais si tu veux tenter le coup, il faudra avant tout que tu trouves le modèle précis de ton CPU parce que ça va jouer sur tes choix quand à la version d'OS X/macOS à installer (une chose est certaine, ce ne sera pas Sierra) et récolter le maximum d'informations sur ton PC (chipset Ethernet/WIFI, audio, architecture de la carte-mère, etc.).
> 
> ...



Oui je veux quand même essayer est-ce que je peux prendre contact avec toi par mail pour que tu m'explique un peu plus en détail ?



Steeven71 a dit:


> Oui je veux quand même essayer est-ce que je peux prendre contact avec toi par mail pour que tu m'explique un peu plus en détail ?



Je prend ce vieux ordinateur pour faire un peu des essais etc.. donc si ça ne marche pas c'est pas bien grave.



Steeven71 a dit:


> Je prend ce vieux ordinateur pour faire un peu des essais etc.. donc si ça ne marche pas c'est pas bien grave.



J'ai déjà un bon MacBook Pro très récent (le dernier) donc c'est juste pour tester sur l'autre ordinateur.



polyzargone a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Expose ton cas et poste tes questions sur le forum *Hackintosh* de MacBidouille. Je ne fais pas de support par MP non plus .



D'accord, tous d'abord, comment puis-je savoir le modèle de mon CPU précis ?


----------



## polyzargone (28 Mai 2017)

Steeven71 a dit:


> est-ce que je peux prendre contact avec toi par mail pour que tu m'explique un peu plus en détail ?



Non.

Expose ton cas et poste tes questions sur le forum *Hackintosh* de MacBidouille. Je ne fais pas de support par MP non plus .


----------

